# Richmond Check-In



## Raging Bird (May 5, 2013)

Yo, how many people do we have in Richmond on the board? I'm thinking about planning a STP meetup in town but I'm not sure if there are enough people here to make it worthwhile......so if you're around, vote YES in this poll.


----------



## creature (Jun 8, 2013)

Bird, greetings...
Near DC.. heading west, then north..

trying to crew up to at least NM, maybe nationals...

lemme know yer status..

J


----------

